# Yorkshire terrier or silky terrier?



## veronica martos (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi. I bought my dog as a yorkshire terrier but she is one year old and she is 4kg. Could she be a silky terrier. I attached some pics and you can give me your feedback pls.


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd say just a Yorkshire terrier


----------



## Vonda Medeiros (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi I’m New hear but I’d say .. Definitely a Yorkie.. my girl was about same size.


----------



## Hannahmercedes (Feb 24, 2019)

Yorkshire Terrier


----------

